# "scarf"  bunionectomy?



## writecode (Nov 4, 2008)

Would anyone have guidance on coding this procedure? Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe it's 28296...anyone else?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 4, 2008)

*scarf*

I was thinking 28298 but only because I had heard this referred too before as "Scarf Akin" procedure. But not sure at all.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 4, 2008)

Now I'm really confused.  I have some material that suggests 28296 but then I ran across this.  

Some eponym procedures include a combination of techniques that cannot be captured in a single code. One of the most common is a distal soft tissue realignment (28292) combined with proximal first metatarsal osteotomy (28306). Common eponyms: Ludloff, Scarf, Juvara.

http://www.the-martin-group.com/BONES_News2/Bones_July.html


----------



## eblanken (Nov 4, 2008)

According to "A Manual of Orthopedic Terminology, 7th edition" it describes a scarf procedure as: "for hallux valgus; a midshaft osteotomy with a scarp overlapping cut to correct metatarus primus varus." I believe that 28296 would be the appropriate code since the scarf procedure is an osteotomy of the metatarsal. 

This site describes the technique for the scarf osteotomy
http://www.omjournal.org/OriginalArticles/FullText/fullText_scarf_osteotomy.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I reviewed both websites that were provided, and I have to say that I would lean toward using 28292 & 28306.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 4, 2008)

I found this too...There is a Q/A on page 22.  I'm still digging.  

http://www.codingline.com/SeminarDocs/NY2008/3 - Coding Clinic.pdf


----------



## mbort (Nov 4, 2008)

I use 28296


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 4, 2008)

*scarf*

I learn so much from this forum!!!


----------



## mbort (Nov 4, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> Mary,
> 
> I have been eagerly waiting for your response (yes...I'm being serious).  These are the type of questions that keep me up at night  . Have a good one!




aww thanks  glad I could be of help


----------



## writecode (Nov 4, 2008)

*thanks everyone*

I really appreciate the thoughts and help that replied to this question. The links were helpful also. You fellow coders are great!


----------



## DebbieMc (Dec 27, 2012)

*Cpc-h*

28296


----------

